# RecipeDB - 12th Rising



## Bubba Q (1/4/11)

12th Rising  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes mash @ 66last 15g addition of cascade is dry hopped @ 4 days   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1.5 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.5 kg JWM Light Munich    0.2 kg Weyermann Carared    0.15 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    14 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 60mins)    14 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     18 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tsp Yeast Nutrient    0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.055 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 27.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## unrealeous (1/4/11)

What's with the name? Is this like attempt 12 golden ale or something? :icon_cheers: 

Also - you have 2 x 15 gram additions at 0 minutes? Mistake or is one a dry hop?


----------



## peaky (1/4/11)

Brewer's Notes say: last 15g addition of cascade is dry hopped @ 4 days


----------



## Bubba Q (2/4/11)

The name came about about from the song that I was listening to whilst punching the recipe into the database, Naglfar - 12th Rising


----------

